

Ohm Studio announced : a collaborative online music sequencer - cstar
http://www.ohmstudio.com/

======
anguslong
Wow -- kudos to the team. Per twitter, looks like Redis on the backend?
Pubsub?

Also, that is one heck-of-a demo video. Any production notes and/or team that
created the vid? Really gorgeous work.

